
Designing better file organization around tags, not hierarchies (2017) - tosh
https://www.nayuki.io/page/designing-better-file-organization-around-tags-not-hierarchies
======
mceachen
The article describes a schema extremely similar to what's implemented by
[https://photostructure.com](https://photostructure.com)

